# Looking for this Lindy tank



## Velocipedist Co. (Jan 11, 2017)

This tank sold on ebay last year and I'd like to locate it (and buy it).  Let me know if you have any information that can connect me with this part.  Thanks!


----------



## azbug-i (Jan 17, 2017)

sounds like you're building something fricken awesome!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Feb 24, 2017)

Bump.  Still looking.  Let me know if anyone has a guess as to who may have ended up with this tank.  Thanks!


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 25, 2017)

Steve, Have you contacted the ebay seller? Maybe he will give you the buyers user name.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Apr 6, 2017)

CWCMAN said:


> Steve, Have you contacted the ebay seller? Maybe he will give you the buyers user name.




 I did try that. No response so far, though.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (May 11, 2017)

Bump - Another try.  Also looking for any similar tank that can be painted to match


----------



## 2jakes (May 11, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> I did try that. No response so far, though.




Seller probably doesn’t want to give out the name of the buyer or location.

Why not give the seller your name and where you can be reached and have him
pass the request.to the buyer?

Best thing is to have one fabricated. I had one made years ago from metal.
The tank was not a Lindy, but the results were excellent.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 11, 2017)

Steve, come over use my roller and stuff and make one. My shop is your shop.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 11, 2017)

The cigar tank is a hard item to find. Especially the taller type.


----------



## 2jakes (May 11, 2017)

Joe Buffardi said:


> The cigar tank is a hard item to find. Especially the taller type.




I've read that only about ten exists.
Not sure if this is true or not though!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 11, 2017)

Im not sure. But very low in numbers still exist. Steves is a rare badged Lindy for sure.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 11, 2017)

Show us that beautiful badge Steve!!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 26, 2017)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Show us that beautiful badge Steve!!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 26, 2017)

Still looking for this tank... thanks everyone.


----------



## ranman (Sep 15, 2017)

As you can see my badge does not appear to have had any red at the bottom.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 15, 2017)

This is the eBay tank.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 15, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 676279 This is the eBay tank.




That bike turned out absolutely perfect!


----------



## ranman (Sep 16, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 676279 This is the eBay tank.



Who owns the bike itself, or did it get blown apart?


----------

